# Need advice on a homemade mix



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm considering making my own homemade mix for my mice comprising of the following:

Black sunflower seeds
Groats
Whole barley
Red Millet
White millet
Whole oats

Is there anything else I should add to this - I know I'm probably missing something!!

Thanks!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

You are missing out animal protein. 
I use vitalin working dog muesli in my mix.
This thread is worth reading viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

DOG FOOD!! I knew there was something!! Thanks!!

Is that a UK brand?


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Vitalin is available in the UK. 
You could feed other dog mixes. Think cheap. 
If it has a high cereal content it isn`t too good for your dogs, but great for the mice.
I`ve spotted a dogfood in the petshop that is 55% oats, that i intend trying the mice on


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

I looked up Vitalin but there are so many different types!! Which one is better... the muesli ones?

Any other brands that are recommended? 

Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Vitalin working dog musely is great for mice, working dog food is normally VAT free too
http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/mall/pr ... 2/Original


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Anyone recommend any cat food brands? Seems you can only get 15kg bags of vitalin and we somewhat lack storage space!!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I buy the 2.5 kg bags from here http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Produc ... rking-diet


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Yay! Thank-you!


----------

